# Brake Warning Light on



## norm03s (Jan 21, 2007)

I have replaced all brake pads front and rear the rotors are in good shape and within recommended thickness.
My 2002 Altima 3.5L still has the light on that warns Brake is on.
I guess I could adjust the emergency brake cables some because of cable stretch. 
I did bleed each wheel cylinder with a vacuum pump as I compressed the pistons.
If it just a matter of adding fluid I'll wait because I want to flush the entire system.

The master cylinder reservoir is indicating MIN because of the fluid I removed, is there a sensor in there?


----------



## norm03s (Jan 21, 2007)

Answered my own question.
There must be a sensor because I added just enought, about a 1/4" over the MIN line and the light went out.


----------

